# P12A2 and P0171 Code after service



## pxatim (Aug 16, 2012)

09 Tiguan 75k miles

Took it in for Oil change/emission/inspection yesterday. 

Pick it up from the shop, start it up and it's idling at 1500rpms I take note its a little higher than normal but seems to run ok. We do some shopping and grab dinner across the street then head home. About halfway home check engine light comes on. Car still seems to run fine maybe a little less power. 

Find out it's throwing the P0171 Bank 1 lean and P12A2 code Fuel Rail Pressure Sensor Inappropriately Low. Any idea what sensor this might be? Going to go home tonight when I have more time and clear the code and see if it comes back, check hoses, intake etc.. 

Any chance the shop bumped a hose or something or just a coincidence?


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

Check for vacuum leaks, dont worry about the fuel pressure sensor code just yet.


----------



## pxatim (Aug 16, 2012)

Late update. ..

I believe it was a loose gas cap after my wife put gas in the car and didn't turn it far enough. I cleared the codes after tightening the cap and and it hasn't come back since then


----------

